# A little advice please



## keanmu

Hi there. I currently live in the Czech Republic but I am British. There has been talk of the company my husband works for sending us to Japan next year. Sorry no idea where.

I have 2 quite large dogs that require alot of exercise and I would like to find out what kind of a life very active dogs can have in Japan. Are there any laws, rules or regulations I need to be very aware of?

Also, I have horses. I know it's impractical to take them with me so have resigned myself to selling them if we go. But, we will be there for 3 to 5 years and I want to be able to keep up with the riding, buy my own if possible. What apportunities are there for riding and is stabling for my own readily available? does anyone know the cost for riding or the cost for stabling?

Thanks
Kam


----------



## Rube

As far as dogs go it's pretty par on course with the west, no strange laws, you just have to pick up their poop. My neigbors have retrievers and labradors so it's not that uncommon but I would say the majority of people in the city have small dogs. I can't imagine any sized dog enjoying walking in the city but there are lots of parks.

One of my acquaintances runs a horse riding tour business so I've talked to her before about riding costs and I don't remember the prices but I do remember them being resonable. No idea on the stable costs. In and around Tokyo there are 3~4 places to ride.


----------



## larabell

keanmu said:


> I have 2 quite large dogs that require alot of exercise and I would like to find out what kind of a life very active dogs can have in Japan. Are there any laws, rules or regulations I need to be very aware of?


If you live in Tokyo, dogs have to be registered and you get a sticker to affix to the front of your home. I don't know about other cities/prefectures.


----------



## Singapore Saint

I recently moved here with a 15 month old Boxer puppy who needs loads of exercise, it's not possible to tire him out... in the city, there aren't too many places where you can let your dogs run free.. the main dog run is in Yoyogi Park, which is ok, and until around 9am in the mornings you're unofficially allowed to let your dogs run free in a large open space by the dog run. There are often up to 20 dogs creating mayhem from around 6am onwards. 

There are a lot of big dogs here.. I moved up from Singapore where there are laws about how big a dog Singaporeans can have in their housing, so big dogs were relatively rare.. but I've seen more big dogs here in two months than I did in 7yrs in Singapore.

I've been given details of a few places out of Tokyo that you can take the dogs to, but you'd need transport. Let me know if you do end up over here and I'll gladly pass on details.

In short, you'll be fine with big dogs over here and your own transport would help, but is maybe not essential.


----------



## Singapore Saint

Sorry, I should say I'm in Tokyo.


----------



## Glenski

Large dogs will be a problem in most apartments. You will either not be allowed to keep them (most instances), or you will have to pay increased rent.

Horses? Uh, find them a new home.


----------



## Singapore Saint

Hi Kam,

We didn't have too much of an issue finding places that took large dogs in Tokyo.. if the company is moving you over, chances are they will put you in touch with a relocation agent who will provide a list of suitable properties based on the parameters that you give them.. ours knew up front we had a Boxer and all of the properties he found for us were willing to take him.. in all, he found about 30 places just within the areas we were looking.

It may help you if you are on a corporate lease..we were looking at the end of April, 5-6 weeks after the earthquake, so its possible that Landlords were very happy to take a corporate lease and put up with the dog, thinking that not so many people would be moving to Tokyo for a while..


----------



## Rube

If they have a horse I don't think they are concerned with the slightly higher prices that units which accept dogs cost.


----------



## Oblivion Child

Not really sure how universal around Japan this is, but most places here (Chiba), most of the older apartments do not allow large pets (though know for a fact one of my apartment neighbors has a mini poodle).
But I suppose, if you company is moving you here, they would probably help you with a relocation agent to find newer mansions or houses that allow them. From what I have seen, it depends greatly on the specific area of the city, but some places are very accommodating. 
Anyway,good luck with you move, should it happen. Though I too would be sad to have to sell horses! Unfortunately, there do not seem to be a lot of horseback riding in Japan, at least near the cities anyway.


----------

